# new shanty....



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my g/f bought me a frabill venture ice shanty for christmas .... cant wait to try it out.... how well will a lantern heat a shanty????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lantern will make it toasty warm inside. Just don't let it touch the fabric!

I saw a guy who fashioned a wire coat hanger into a sandwich holder he used to toast ham and cheese sandwiches on his lantern. Those things get HOT!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That will do just fine in your shanty. I have a heater I'll take if it gets really cold. The lanturn works as a heast source and light.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it dont get to cold down here... i dont need a shanty but will make me happy.. and maybe i can pull my old man out.....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Peon, you must make sure you use a propane lantern.The gas lanterns will make you sick from the fumes.I also cook on top of my propane lantern.Hot dogs wrapped in tinfoil cook real fast.I formed an old pie tin to sit on top of the lantern before placing the dogs on it.Takes 2 minutes till you hear them sizzlin', done in about 4-5 minutes depending on how high you turn up the lantern, toasted cheese sandwiches work well also.I'm bringing out the brauts this winter........mark


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im glad you said that.. mines an old gas one.. i guess them propane heaters are just as cheap as lanterns so ill just buy a heater....


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

He is wise beyond his years...

When I took my Frabill Ultralight out for the first time, I was so excited just to have it and fish in it I didn't pay attention to where I placed my lantern. It wasn't even fished in for more than an hour when the "fire-retardent" fabric started to stink up my shanty and leave a 1/2 dollar sized hole in the wall of my shanty.  

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

That is what OGF emblems are used for, patching holes!!!!!!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

nice shanty and She ought to make a good wife someday?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just so we're clear. Too funny!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

why its patched so well 4 out of 5 ice fishermen cant tell the difference. 

hey so what is that where the ogf sign is, is that the lisence holder?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Yea, that's a license holder...the largest license holder I've ever seen on a shanty but it comes in handy for regulations - name and address displayed. I can just slide it in and "forget about it".


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

bill_g ... i called and told buckeye tom she got me it and he said he had a whole new respect for her lol  


yea thats what my license holder looks like to... what all has to be posted in there?????


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre supposed to put your name and adress in there. 

they ought to let you put your fishing lisence number in there INSTEAD. but the law is the law.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> ICE ANGLERS may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not use more than 6 tip-ups and 2 rods per person. All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.


I think the liscense display is just so they don't bother you while you are in there? Mine doesn't have a place for either so I will prob. just laminate my name and address and secure it to the plastic on the window somehow.


What are the chances of you getting Tom in there? Maybe he can take you to his muskey waters and drop down some big chubs and hook into some of those big ol musky. Now that would be fun.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hey hardwater the light coming in my shanty is around the doors where the shanty doesnt come all the way to my sled ... just around the doors???? i do see pinholes i know thats normal though...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

tom is my ice buddy... he will be in my shanty probally more then anyone... id like to get my dad out and my ole lady.... i dont think toms musky waters get that much ice on them... and id need to get a bigger auger lol... and poles


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Bob I misunderstood when I read your first post on the patch. I thought it was a great idea on putting OGF on the shanty. By the way nice job on the patch I would have never known. Is that an ultra lite model? I just bought one from from Mark's. John


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

fom what i can see of it on cabelas website it looks like theres flaps that hang down around the bottom of the doors. if thats where the light is coming in, its no different than the flaps on my pro. thats normal.

what you do, when your out on the ice, is to pack some snow on/around those flaps and that will hold them down, block the light, and seal them so cold air wont blow in as much.

i usually just set up and if i decide to stay put for a while i just walk around the shanty and use my feet to gather and tuck snow around the perimeter of the shanty.

if theres no snow then theres not a whole lot you can do, but mine is the same way, nothing to worry about.

i wouldnt use slush from your holes or really really wet snow because you could freeze your flaps in and then when you go to leave or move theyll be stuck and you dont want to rip them.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats what it is.. i see the flaps just dont meet together like they need to... i guess i will have to live with it... thanks for the heads up... i just figured it would let heat out...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You guys should check out the Eskimo Sport 1 man shanties. The first set of poles are formed at 40-45 degree curved angles so the complete bottom of the canvas sits on the ice, including the area that butts up to the sled.It would be very easy to make 2 new poles for the Clam flip overs.Just need to buy 2 pcs of conduit from the hardware store, form with a bender and drill 2 holes for the push pins and the 2 holes to attach to the bracket.Problem is solved.I also have a Clam Pro and do not know why they haven't fixed this or modified this simple design flaw.That's the reason I take 4 5gal buckets with me when I'm out on the ice.I fill them part way with water and set them on the flaps to hold them down.I'm going to take care of this problem this week and let you know how it works out.I need a project to occupy my time while waiting for that first trip out on the ice.......Mark

I just tried to upload a couple of pictures of the Eskimo shanty, but the pictures are too big.I'll post them once I figure out how the downsize them.

Ok, I managed to upload the files.Check out the pictures of the Eskimo design.Now all I have to do figure out how to attach a picture to the thread...Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yep thats the way the voyager poles are. i agree with you. for the pro though if you did that then the curve that you add will be sticking way up when the shanty is collapsed. (if im thinkin of this right) they should reverse the order of all the poles and put some kind of curve in there, it would help.

edit: now i cant remember the layout of the pro poles but you are 100% right.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if you do come up with something, please post a pic, thanks.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Hardwater, you're right about the height of the shanty while transporting.I'll see if I can drill a lower hole in the bracket so it will sit flush to the top when folded.....Mark


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Yea John, that's an ultralite. I love that little shanty. Just enough room for you and your stuff. You will love yours!


----------

